# Have something to do with



## ronanpoirier

I always liked this expression 

So how is it in your languages? 

If anyone needs a context, here it goes:

Biology books _have nothing to do with_ chairs. (I was totally random )


----------



## Kraus

In *Italian*: "Avere qualcosa (a) che fare con"

(I libri di biologia non hanno niente (a) che fare con le sedie)


----------



## avalon2004

In Spanish the phrase is:_
Tener que ver con (literally: to have to see with)_
This has nothing to do with you = *¡No tiene nada que ver contigo!
*
Or to use your example:*
Los libros de biología no tienen nada que ver con las sillas.

*


----------



## avalon2004

In French it is the same structure as English: n'avoir rien à faire avec _(to not have anything to do with)_
So we get: *Les livres de biologie n'ont rien à faire avec les chaises*


----------



## Whodunit

ronanpoirier said:


> I always liked this expression
> 
> So how is it in your languages?


 
"*etwas mit etwas zu tun haben*" in German. 



> Biology books _have nothing to do with_ chairs. (I was totally random )


 
Biologiebücher *haben nichts mit* Stühlen *zu* *tun*.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Os livros de biologia não têm nada a/que ver com as cadeiras.


----------



## Hakro

In  Finnish:
Biologian kirjoilla *ei ole mitään tekemistä* tuolien *kanssa*.

Exactly a similar expression.


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

Standard:

كتب الأحياء ليس لها أي علاقة بالكراسي
(_Kutubu 'l-aHyaa'i laysa laha ayyata 'alaaqatin bilkaraasi_.)
lit. *do not have any relation with* 

Colloquial Palestinian:

كتب الأحياء مخصهاش بالكراسي
(_Kutob il-aHyaa' makhaShaash bilkaraasi.)_
lit. (something like) *do not pertain to*


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it's like in Spanish and Portuguese:

La biologia no té res a veure amb les cadires. - "No tenir res a veure amb" (not to have anything to see with)


----------



## linguist786

I'm not sure about the "strict" way of saying it in *Urdu/Hindi* (if there is one), but in speech, we would say:

Biology books have nothing to do with chairs
"Biology ki kitaabay khursiyon ke saath kuCh lene dene nahiiN"

Similarly in *Gujarati*:

Biology books have nothing to do with chairs
"Biology ni kitaaboN khursiyon saathay kashu levaa devaa nu naee"


----------



## Rockinangel

In Dutch:

_biologie boeken _hebben niks te maken met _stoelen _

Now you're talking about multiple books& chairs. When you're talking about one book it will be: 

_Dit boek_ heeft niets te maken met_ die stoel_ 

boek = book
stoel = chair. 

Hope that was helpfull


----------



## Chazzwozzer

We say either *"(bir) ilişkisi olmak,"* or *"(bir) ilgisi olmak."*

I'll take the latter for my examples.

*Astrolojinin biyolojiyle bir ilgisi yoktur.*_
(Astrology has nothing to do wtih biology.)_
*
Biyoloji kitaplarının sandalyeyle bir ilgisi yoktur.
*_(Biology books have nothing to do with chairs.)

_*Darwin'in evrim teorisinin dogmalarla bir ilgisi yoktur.*_
(Darwin's theory of evolution has nothing to do with dogmas.)
_


----------



## Mutichou

avalon2004 said:


> In French it is the same structure as English: n'avoir rien à faire avec _(to not have anything to do with)_
> So we get: *Les livres de biologie n'ont rien à faire avec les chaises*


I'd rather say "les livres de biologie n'ont rien à voir avec les chaises". The meaning is different ;(


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew I would say:
.*אין קשר בין* ספרי ביולוגיה *לבין* כסאות
(Literally: There isn't a relation between biology books and chairs.)

Or, alternatively:
.ספרי ביולוגיה *אינם קשורים ל*כסאות
(Literally: Biology books aren't related to chairs.)


----------



## spakh

Biology books have nothing to do with chairs.

'alakası olamamak' is another expression in Turkish

Biyoloji kitaplarının sandalyelerle hiçbir alakası yok.


----------



## Etcetera

*In Russian *the closest expression is иметь отношение (literary, to have a relation). Ypur example sentence may be translated like that:


ronanpoirier said:


> Biology books _have nothing to do with_ chairs. (I was totally random )


Книги по биологии _не имеют отношения_ к стульям. 
But we usually add here никакого for emphasis: Книги по биологии _не имеют никакого отношения_ к стульям.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

spakh said:


> Biology books have nothing to do with chairs.
> 
> 'alakası olamamak' is another expression in Turkish
> 
> Biyoloji kitaplarının sandalyelerle hiçbir alakası yok.


Oh, yes. How could I forget that! 

*A language pointer for learners:*
"alakası ol*ma*mak" _(*hiçbir *_means _*nothing*_, as you know. You can omit it if you want.) is always negative. Well, note the highlighted suffix and see this post.


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> In Arabic:
> 
> Standard:
> 
> كتب الأحياء ليس لها أي علاقة بالكراسي
> (_Kutubu 'l-aHyaa'i laysa laha ayyata 'alaaqatin bilkaraasi_.)
> lit. *do not have any relation with*


Can you tell me where the red "-ta" came from? Or was it a mistake? (or maybe you forgot to put the ـة in the Arabic?)


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:


> Can you tell me where the red "-ta" came from? Or was it a mistake? (or maybe you forgot to put the ـة in the Arabic?)


Yes, I think he just forgot the ـة , but the transliteration should be ayyatu, because this word is "ism kaana mu2akhkhar, marfuu3).


----------



## elroy

Yes, I forgot the ـة. Mea culpa. Cherine is also right about the inflection (I was actually going to correct myself before I read her post), although technically it's "ism _laysa_ mu2akhkhar marfuu3 ). Also, I think "laysat" would be better because "3alaaqa" is feminine.

So here's a revised version, in case the original forero is interested.  

كتب الأحياء ليست لها أية علاقة بالكراسي
(_Kutubu 'l-aHyaa'i laysat laha ayyatu 'alaaqatin bilkaraasi_.)


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> although technically it's "ism _laysa_ mu2akhkhar marfuu3 ). Also, I think "laysat" would be better because "3alaaqa" is feminine.


Of course ! mea culpa this time  it's ism laysa, not ism kaana 
And yes, _laysat_ is also better


----------



## avalon2004

Mutichou said:


> I'd rather say "les livres de biologie n'ont rien à voir avec les chaises". The meaning is different ;(


_Oui ça c'est vrai...il me semble que j'étais un peu fatigué lorsque je l'ai écrit! _
In French it is indeed the same expression as Spanish, that is *"avoir rien à voir avec"*


----------

